# New Predator or old Predator



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

Does anyboby know where I can find a good detailed picture of the old OOP Predator Anihalator next to the new plastic Predator.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

If you want detail on the tanks IA2 has the drawings and some great pics. I have an old model baal pred converted to a destructor. What do you need to see?


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

http://www.peteandkellie.com/wh40k/myglry.html

That site has loads of pictures of OOP stuff, including the old style pred with the old sponsons.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

There were three different turrets and two different sponson setups.

Which one are you after.

Original. The dalek (common name). Dome turret and hemispherical sponsons. ALL plastic.








Redo: Metal turret (rounded, domelike) with lascannons and autocannon options, top plate(s), sponsons (heavy bolter and lascannons).








Redo#2: Metal boxy turret. Same weapons and other details as above.


----------



## dillonlaval (Oct 23, 2009)

Old pred for sure!












Come on.. laught! It is a little bit funny!


----------

